# Which are the best food for dog?



## Ashleebrowna22

Actually there are so much foods in the whole world for dogs. But which are the special and best are you know about this? don't worry if you don't know. Here I will describe about 5 best foods for dogs

*5 best dog foods*

01. Annamaet Grain-Free Dry Dog Food
02. Hill’s Science Diet Large Breed Dry Dog Food
03. Annamaet Grain-Free Dry Dog Food
04. Taste of the Wild Dry Dog Food
05. Orijen Dry Dog Food

I think these are the best. If you search on google, then you'll find much more data. But these are best in my eyes. You could these food from anywhere.


----------



## Francl27

Nope. Grain-free foods have been shown to cause heart issues with some dogs, actually. I stay away from them.

And Hill's.. really?


----------



## Sanne

"Best" food does not exist. The best food is the food that your dog is healthy on (good energy, stool, coat, blood work etc). If that is a grain free food, great. If that is a grain inclusive food, great. The best food will vary from dog to dog.


----------



## Ashleebrowna22

Hey, I have a question for you.
Are you know, what types of food are very effective of pregnant dog for keeping health so good. Actually, I have a dog, which is pregnant right now. That's why I want to know some useful suggest about a lots food for the dog. Yeah already I knew much more food name. But I want to know this answer from you, according to your opinion. And If you'll share with me details, I'll so glad. Thank You.


----------



## Sanne

I am no breeder so can only tell you what the breeders of my dogs do. They feed their pregnant dogs puppy food, for the higher fat and calories. You want to make sure you are feeding a more nutrient rich food. Sometimes pregnant dogs won't eat as much as she should for her and the pups so you want to pack as much nutrition into her food as possible. That is why typically foods with a decent level of protein, fat and calories are chosen.

That said, one of my breeders feeds Farmina and the other feeds Royal Canin. I think either are a good choice. I personally stuck with Farmina for my dogs and I am very happy with it. It is in my opinion a very high quality brand. I think Annamaet is excellent as well but I prefer their "Ultra" food, especially for pups and pregnant dogs.


----------



## gingerkid

Francl27 said:


> Nope. Grain-free foods have been shown to cause heart issues with some dogs, actually. I stay away from them.
> 
> And Hill's.. really?


Despite what the Hills/RC/Mars/Nestle-backed nutritional expert panel claims, a causal link between grain-free foods and DCM has yet to be shown.


----------



## emmanuelglover

I've had a dog at home for a year now. My husband gives me a plug and I was insanely happy with this purchase. I have always dreamed of this breed. Pug lovers will understand me because by buying a dog like this you will automatically get an old grandfather who always snores. Pigs are generally a very funny breed but unfortunately, they have problems with their teeth sometimes. It is better to feed something soft but once I tried to cook my pet a bone with bone marrow according to a special recipe and as I understood it, he really liked it. I read that the best dog food is the marrow bones and lots of meat and that they should be eating this at least once a day. We try to follow your dog and love it very much.


----------



## MariusPet488

Hello,
I read about raw dog food, that its much better to feed my dog in this way.
I Also found this typo of food: Dehydrated raw dog food, and especially this company: [link removed by moderator]
Have anybody of you guys try this out? Maybe know difference between it or any recommendations?
P.s my dog is French bulldog


----------



## DaySleepers

As this post is over two years old, I suggest you start a new thread so that more people will see your comment and be able to help you out! I'm going to close this thread to further replies to avoid confusion.


----------

